# Knicks vs Rockets: Feb 12, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<!-- / icon and title --><!-- message --> *@







*
*Knicks (14-35) vs Rockets (19-30)*
*Feb 12, 2006 8:30PM*
*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*
*Toyota Center*
*Houston, TX*
*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*
*Projected Starting Lineup:*
*Knicks*
*Curry/Mo/Q/Crawford/Rose*
*



































*
*RocketsMing/Howard/T-Mac/Wesley/Alston





















No Pic






*​


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Keys to the game: stop mgrady, and have that outside dfense, other than that, prolly a loss.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm looking to the Rockets' game against Utah tonight for hints about their team, and the health of both Yao and McGrady. Granted, NY doesn't have anybody like Okur or Kirilenko or Harpring, but there are ways to accomplish the same things that those three do - by committee, perhaps. 

Curry _absolutely _ has to play huge. Jalen Rose needs to not only look for his own shot, but to be a point forward on the floor. And the Knick bruisers, Butler, Taylor, M. Rose, Lee, whoever, need to hustle and bang with the Rockets down low. Crawford needs to do something other than try to match McGrady shot for shot, and incorporate himself into the offense. And most importantly, the Knicks need to play DEFENSE.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

as Bigshotboy said first thing is defending TMac and Yao should be a low scoring defensive game.
The first meeting was very close last time they played this one will be in Houston


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

theres keys to winning this game?

their gonna lose, no matter what the game plan is.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

The True Essence said:


> theres keys to winning this game?
> 
> their gonna lose, no matter what the game plan is.


and this coming from a Knickfan....tough times I guess


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Never count out a young team - provided that the young players can get on the court. Curry's bulky, and may have the fire lit under him that he can use to bang Yao a bit. Even Jerome James can be useful here if he slams his oversized behind into Yao a few times to force him out of his favorite spots. II stil believe that if the Knicks can play as a team, and force McGrady to think that he's the entire team, they can win it.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

LARRY USE JEROME AND JACKIE DAMNIT!!!!


I'm serious though if Butler can get some backup PF time and Fatman Scoop AS I CALL HIM can get a chance to push Yao around then we have a chance.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

you can count out a young team. their unmotivated an uninspired.

this team is mentally unstable


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kamaze said:


> and this coming from a Knickfan....tough times I guess


No just plain reality we know basketball and we know this team has no inspiration what so ever.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

The New York Knickerbockers will win tonight.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> LARRY USE JEROME AND JACKIE DAMNIT!!!!


Did you just say use JJ???!?!?!?!.......crack is bad. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

its not like the rockets are a good team , the knicks can win ...its just the probability is they wont .


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Score is tied at 22 with 3.2 seconds left in the first quarter.

Eddie Curry leads the Knicks with 8.
Yao has 6

Wesley leads the Rockets with 7, McGrady only has 1 point, on 0-7 shooting.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

2 minutes in to the second quarter, tied up at 26.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

8:17 left in the second. Knicks down 5, 31-26. Time out. They need to regroup after 2 straight Rafer Alston baskets in half a minute.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> its not like the rockets are a good team , the knicks can win ...its just the probability is they wont .


you're right, 14-7 in games that yao and tmac play in together isn't very good.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

McGrady is 1-9 from the field.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Q for three! Knicks down by 3, 40-37. Rockets forced to call time. McGrady is now a horrendous 1-12 from the field.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Good, we have the score close with a little under two minutes left in the half. The Rockets played yesterday, so they're going to be tired in the second half. Let's see if we can capitalize and win this game.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Woods playing great defense on McGrady - forcing him to call for time. Tied at 44 with 32 seconds left in the half.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

James blocks Yao!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Taylor scores! Knicks up two.

David Wesley hits a three. 

Knicks down 1 at the half. 

Anyone's game.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

http://rapidshare.de/files/13148798/currykillsyao.zip.html


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

8:12 left in the third. Knicks down 9. Yao has heated up, and now has 15 points. McGrady is at 2-15 from the field. Mo Taylor has 8 points and rebounds, while Curry, the key to the game, has slowed down, and has 9 and 5. David Wesley has not missed a shot, and is 3-3 from the field - all 3s. TO Knicks.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

2:53 left in the Third. After a Richardson 3, Knicks down 10. They need to stop Yao down low. He has 22 points on 8-10 shooting, and that's making the difference. Curry has been nonexistent in the third quarter, remaining with 9 points and 5 rebounds.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Right now, Q-Rich is the player of the game for the Knicks. 14 points on 5-8 from the field, including 3-5 from behind the arc. He also has 4 rebounds, a block, a steal and only one turnover.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Knicks down 69-60 at the end of the third. Yao and Howard have combined for 31 points and 13 rebounds, while Curry and Taylor have scored only 17 points, though grabbing a solid 16 rebounds.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

After a pair of Channing Frye FT's, Knicks down 7. McGrady is now 2-19 from the field. Yikes!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

...and Frye picks up his 5th foul. 5 points, a rebound and an assist in 9 minutes for him


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Knicks shooting .382 from the field. Despite McGrady's atrocious shooting night, the Rockets are at .429


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

...and Curry has now fouled out.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

9 points, 7 rebounds and 3 turnovers in 26 minutes for him. Jackie Butler in for the first time


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

5:52 left in the game. Knicks down 80-70. Frye playing with 5 fouls. Despite it all, Knicks out-rebounding the Rockets 37-31. The difference is in shooting. Rockets .433, Knicks .383. Both teams put up 60 shots, with the Rockets making 3 more than the Knicks. Specifically, the Knicks shot 4-14 from behind the arc, while the Rockets shot 7-16.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

looks like Q's warming up for the all-star weekend

Frye and Curry both gone, wonder if JJ can last the game without fouling out


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

well we're a lost cause. once again we're playing catch up. i hate this bull****. why must we always play hard in the last 2 minutes?!?! and ers.. look at that poke at the ball yao just had and stro not going for it. what a lazy bum. was he realliy worth their money?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> looks like Q's warming up for the all-star weekend
> 
> Frye and Curry both gone, *wonder if JJ can last the game without fouling out*


You can't foul out if you're too lazy to get up and down the court...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

4 point play by Crawford. Knicks down 89-79 with 30.2 seconds left.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Final score: Rockets 90 - Knicks 83.

Knicks player of the game _has _ to be Q-Rich 
33 7-13 3-6 2-3 4 6 1 2 2 2 4 19


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

another loss. YAY.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Krstic All Star said:


> You can't foul out if you're too lazy to get up and down the court...


Give JJ more credit than that, he's a smart guy. He gets himself fouled out so he can sit back on the bench again.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Let me be optimistic and say that as soon as Steph gets back after the all-star break we'll make a huge run for the 8th playoff spot and then go all the way. :banana: 

Really though, anyone who ever questioned Steph's leaddership on the court should look at the Knicks lack of leadership or heart without him. Before he got injured Steph was playing huge for us. We shouldn't count ourselves out just yet, Steph is an amazing point guard who could, given the right chemistry, have us at least matching last years record.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Really though, anyone who ever questioned Steph's leaddership on the court should look at the Knicks lack of leadership or heart without him. Before he got injured Steph was playing huge for us. We shouldn't count ourselves out just yet, Steph is an amazing point guard who could, given the right chemistry, have us at least matching last years record.


Last years record....thats something to look forward too *rollseyes* lol


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

lol You have to hope for something


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Chinatownballer said:


> Really though, anyone who ever questioned Steph's leaddership on the court should look at the Knicks lack of leadership or heart without him. Before he got injured Steph was playing huge for us. We shouldn't count ourselves out just yet, Steph is an amazing point guard who could, given the right chemistry, have us at least matching last years record.


right chemistry? he's played with HUGE names before and has he ever gone far? nope. he's played in only like 18 playoff games in his WHOLE career. plus, if marbury was a leader, he wouldn't complain, he's supposed to be exemplary to his teammates, he's supposed to make things right, not worse.


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

at least you'll get the first pick........









wait you traded it for curryyyyyy


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Rockets111 said:


> at least you'll get the first pick........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are baiting? I sure hope not..I wouldn't want to suspend you.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Gotham2krazy said:


> right chemistry? he's played with HUGE names before and has he ever gone far? nope. he's played in only like 18 playoff games in his WHOLE career. plus, if marbury was a leader, he wouldn't complain, he's supposed to be exemplary to his teammates, he's supposed to make things right, not worse.


who are these huge names?

a 20 year old garnett ? on which he the made playoffs 
a 20 yr. old amare? on which he the made playoffs 
an injured k-mart
a corny keith van horn

the simple truth is you have to be on a 50 plus win team to be expected to make the 2nd round and i dont think he's been on a team that has been considered a 50 win type team , no one has ever looked at a team he has been on and thought it was a 2nd round team.

if marbury is on a good team of guys who are in their prime (while he is still in his prime) i bet he makes some noise...


----------

